# Venture Technologies



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am having a pull-rite hitch installed. My 5er has a pin box manufactured by *Venture Technologies.* Is this a normal application on a Sydney edition? the reason I ask is the parts dept. guy seemed a little surprised. the measurements don't seem to match the capture plates from pull-rite . (I think thats what he called it.) must i use the universal plate or is there a pin specific application available?


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

swanny said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a pull-rite hitch installed. My 5er has a pin box manufactured by *Venture Technologies.* Is this a normal application on a Sydney edition? the reason I ask is the parts dept. guy seemed a little surprised. the measurements don't seem to match the capture plates from pull-rite . (I think thats what he called it.) must i use the universal plate or is there a pin specific application available?


Measure your pin box and see if the quick connect plate will fit your pin box. I have a different mfg of pin box, but it's the dimensions that matter, not the mfg. The quick connect capture plate has four set screws that lock it in place over the outer lip of the pin box. If your pin box won't accept the quick connect, you will have to use the universal one.

I love my pull-rite superglide, especially after seeing a guy break out his rear window and dent the top of his truck cab trying to get in to the fuel pumps on my last trip !!

Good Luck.

P.S. I presume you are buying the auto slide unit or else you do not need the capture plate.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you wolfpackers. I measured the pin box and they seemed to be a lot different than the plates i saw listed by pull-rite.
i an getting the slider. do you have any trouble hooking / unhooking at angles? saw this mentioned a few times elsewhere. if it is a problem do you have any tricks or solutions that help?

thanks kevin


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

You can call Pull-Rite for assistance on the capture plate. They are very helpful.

I have been able to be fairly straight so far when connecting or disconnecting. Once you have the hitch and have used it a few times, you will see why it can't connect/disconnect at big angles. I think the limit is 16 degrees, which is usually doable.

A week ago, I got the 5er in perfect position, only to then notice I was at a serious angle. Several up and backs got me straight enough to unhook though.

Happy Camping & welcome to Outbackers !!

Brent


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks again


----------

